# summer shrooms



## Richard Maier (Apr 4, 2017)

Im located in west central Ohio (logan county) I was wondering if anyone has seen any Chanterelle or any other summer shrooms yet ?????


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Yesterday I went out near Hamilton,OH and found some lobsters but I went to all of my other places and didn't see one.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc (Apr 28, 2013)

We're in Adams County Oh and chanterlles are starting in our "early"spots....


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

NE Ohio chant baby buttons everywhere.....


----------

